# What do you want 2006 to hold for you?



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Like Lulu pointed out, many of us are hoping 2006 will be a very special and positive year for us.

My BF asked me if I was making any new years resolutions, and I said not big ones, because everything seems up in the air until we get matched.

So I thought we could share what it is we really wish for in 2006, and any resolutions, adoption related or not!!

I'll start:

What I really really want to happen in 2006:

I want us to be matched 

I want to have played in the paddling pool in the back garden with my child/children during the summer. Its brand new and is one of the few things I've allowed myself to buy already. (secretly stashed in the cellar alongside the baby monitor and Mr Potato Head and Hungry Hippos!!) 

I want DH to love being a Dad more than he imagined he ever could when it happens

I want our child(ren) to feel safe and loved in their new home with us.

I want to lose a stone (but without trying of course!)

Resolutions:
To plan more fresh veg and organic meat into our diet, eat less packaged food

To stop wasting my money on trash magazines like Heat and Now  

Well thats it. Pretty boring- can't wait to hear everyone elses!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya
What a great idea for a thread!

2005 for us has been a pretty damn good year as a whole....
Approved at panel in February, Matched in May & our little princess came home!
We had the best long hot summer in the garden, paddling pool, icecreams, walks in the park, everything we'd been dreaming of, and more! 

Last couple of months not so clever....
My Dad diagnosed with cancer, my Mum poorly, my sister in and out of hospital, and me returning to the dreaded workplace after 6 months leave 

What can I say? Just a right old mixed bag we've been dealt this year!
So 2006 can only be an improvement, so here's mine.....

Things I'd like to happen:

* For each member of my family to be 100% again
* I want our daughter to continue to blossom and make us laugh as much as she did the last 7 months!
* I want my dh to buy me that new kitchen he's promised - inc dishwasher!!
* I want a very long hot summer with plenty of time off work to enjoy our garden and plenty of play time.
*I want to be able to turn 30 and not have breakdown!!

Resolutions:
*To be healthier and fitter - magic wand please! (I can't exercise to save my life!)
*To have our dd potty trained as early as possible
*To not stress about everyone else - to take a chill pill when needed!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE & BEST WISHES FOR DREAMS COMING TRUE IN 2006 !*xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello just thought i would join in,

What i would like to happen,

May DH to stay cancer free for another year,
To be well on the way to getting a child/ren by next Christmas, 
To finally work out that i am worth as much as everyone else,
To lose weight and feel sexy,
Be able to talk to me mum without her making feel like a weapon against dad,
My dad to be happy,

Resolutions,

To lose about 4 stone of weight, by eating well and doing lots of exercise,
To feel better about myself,
Stop feeling so guilty about losing my baby.

Happy New Year to you all.

Jenny


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

well done jenny and ever!
I'm gonna pray for all of our families to be happy and healthy. xx
and for us to me the mums of very happy, healthy children. xx

everyone else- come on!!!!!! join our group wishes!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS 2006 .. I REALY HOPE THIS IS GOIN TO BE A GOOD ONE.
LAST YEAR AUG WE GOT WED HOPE THIS YEAR WE GET OUR FAMILY BABY WITH ADOPTION .
HAVE A GOOD TIME LOVE M XXX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I WISH FOR ALL YOUR DREAMS TO COME TRUE!!!
L
WELSHY X X X X


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I never make resolutions but 2 things i truly wish for are

************to be approved this year****************

and for YOU ALL to be approved or become mummies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I am just praying for happiness and a sense of peace within myself.

Happy new year to all of you xxxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

This year I am wishing for the family that we both long for so much, and for all of us to be mummies, and by next Christmas being able to write on my cards from Keli, Liam and family.
Of course I also hope we are well and healthy, and the only tears we shed are happy ones.

Love to all and thank goodness for friends.

LOL Keli


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

This is a great topic, First Happy new year to you all.

For 2006 I hope to be aproved and maybe even matched but may be asking to much there.
I hope DH and I are more settled and happy and as someones else said I hope to only cry happy tears this year!

Donna xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I wish for you all to be approved and matched with the families that you all long for, it came true for us so I would like to share that happiness with you all.

I would also like to loose about 10lbs in wait, my size 12 jeans are becoming a bit tight! (back to the gym on Wednesday - children back to school then)

I want both our children to continue to thrive and bring us lots of happiness.

And last but not least to continue to have the love and support of my DH.  I love him so much!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Happy New Year!

Well for 2006 I would like to become a 'yummy mummy'.

so the resolutions to acheive this are:

1. Work hard on homestudy homework to meet deadline dates for panel in April.
2. Get active so that I have the energy to run around after small children all day if required.
3. make postive choices about food and drink to lose more weight by the end of 2006 and be able to produce healthy meals for my family.

So...here I go...let's hope that the hope of adoption can keep me focussed!

magenta x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

What a great idea for a thread!  First of all Happy New Year to everyone, here's hoping it is a happy, healthy and prosperous one for all of us.

For 2006 I have one big wish which is that our adoption continues to progress, however slowly, it doesn't really matter cos the main thing is for the first time in 3 years we are doing something positive and I am so excited about it. I would love to be in a position by next Christmas, like Keli said, to be able to write from Lauren, Neil and family on my Christmas cards (instead of Lauren, Neil and then a whole list of pets which I have acquired for every failed cycle!).  That would be my dream come true to have my family by next Christmas.

The other thing is I am so looking forward to is for the first time in 3 years having a year with no tx!  To actually be able to start living again and planning things without having to think "well I can't commit to such and such cos I'll be in the middle of tx" is so wonderful.  To finally have got off the ivf rollercoaster but also to feel like I have come to terms and accepted everything is the best feeling in the world.

Lots of love
Lauren x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope we will be approved to be foster carers,if not want to go down route of adoption,i also want my health to improve,my new years resoulution is to lose more weight,try and eat more healthier and to excersise(spit.spit..lol,thats a swear word )...and of course i hope everyone in here gets what they want..


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope that 2006 continues to bring us all health, love and happiness.  I also hope we are able to move to a house with a larger garden and dining room. 

love

Lilianna x x x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all!

I wish that we all have our dreams come true this year, whatever they may be.

I don't tend to make resolutions, but I do hope for a few things to happen:

Praying that we get on a cancellation prep course as we have been waiting nearly 6 months already and have been told it's going to be July before we hear  

That my tummy stays good (I suffer from a bowel disease) so that this doesn't hamper the adoption....

That in December we know that we can go shopping in the January sales for toys etc!!

Other than these of course my list is endless:

New suite
New Dining Table
DIY to be finished
Diamond ring
Two dogs (Labrador and Daschund)
Bigger room for my card making
My wrinkles to disappear!!

Oh I could go on and on!!

T x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Milktray

I loved your message - the wish list sounds a bit like what I would put, only I AM LUCKY, I've got my children and the 2 dogs.(Chocolate and black Labradors!) but the bit about the wrinkles had me stitches - how old are you?(33 - I'm nearly 6 years older than you!)

Love Andrea
xx


----------

